# BAD Hotspot need advice!!



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Jack has one of the worst hot spots I've ever seen. It's under his neck and is swollen and bleeding I've put witch hazel on it to clean and sprayed with stuff we got from the vet when Sweetie had one. But he's still in pain he doesn't want to eat lay down only just stand in one place and not move. Any advise on how I might help him until I can get to the vet tomorrow morning would be greatly appreciated. Never seen my boy hurt like this. We have no ER vet s here so he's got to tough it out until 8 in the morning.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear Jack has a bad hot spot. 

Do you have a bottle of Vetericyn by any chance? 
If not you may be able to pick it up from PetsMart of PetCo if you've got one up your way. 

Vetericyn One-step wound and skin care that works naturally with your animal's immune system

Do you have any pain meds from your Vet or Canine aspirin on hand?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry you are dealing with this. We fight hot spots with Joker more or less continuously. Our vet recommends giving 50 mg of Benadryl 2-3 times daily. He also suggests using ice-packs to cool the affected area. If you have Animax, this is a good use for it.

He has us cut away fur to create a 2-3 inch margin around the spot to improve air flow and help reduce the spread of the infection. If you have clippers, those are more effective than scissors.

We keep the chlorhexadine version of Douxo Mousse, which helps to head off many hot spots. And Joker inevitably ends up on antibiotics for the bad ones.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

We used to use something called Dombero solution - it was available in regular drug stores. I don't remember the details but it was a solution that helped with drying the hot spot as well as some pain relief. Try googling it for some details.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Have you tried Gold Bond Powder? It is medicated and helps dry the spot.

You can give 25mg per 25# of weight - usually 3 for a male golden. My vet recommended twice a day for my Brady when he had 'hot spot balls' from running in a prickly field. He was also on antibiotics and tramadol though so there may be limited relief until you can get Jack to the vet.

Good luck!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what coopsmom said. You can get it at Walgreens, it's a powder. Mix it with warm water, apply as a compress. 
About Domeboro® Astringent Solution – Rash Treatment & Skin Irritation | Domeboro

I guarantee you will be amazed.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the advise. I didn't even know there was Canine aspirin and no pain meds. Jack is laying on the floor on a bed with Barb now. He stood until he was so tired he couldn't. we''l be sitting on the vets doorstep first thing in the morning but nothing we do seems to help and I don't want to a lot other than keep him as comfortable as possible until he sees his Dr.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

hot spot can make them just miserable. just discovered another one on duke today. good luck and keep us posted...


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I had a small fan that I would use to keep drying out Allies hot spots when she got one. I think the cool breeze felt good on it. Benadryl really helped too.. Miserable things those hot spots.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> what coopsmom said. You can get it at Walgreens, it's a powder. Mix it with warm water, apply as a compress.
> About Domeboro® Astringent Solution – Rash Treatment & Skin Irritation | Domeboro
> 
> I guarantee you will be amazed.


Be careful using Domeboro. It made Rocky's hot spots MUCH worse. It can be very irritating to tender skin.


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

When my guy gets a bad one that is making him miserable I go straight to the convenia (antibiotic ) shot, and a low dose short duration of Pred (steroid). Within 24 hours he is remarkably better! Best of luck to you


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

ssacres said:


> I had a small fan that I would use to keep drying out Allies hot spots when she got one. I think the cool breeze felt good on it. Benadryl really helped too.. Miserable things those hot spots.


Thanks he's been in front of a fan all night but he can't lay his head down & can only drink out of a water bottle. If he bends his neck down at all he jumps like a wasp stung him. Waiting for the vet to open now. Poor boy can hardly hold his eyes open he's so tired.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Poor thing, he sounds so miserable. I hope he can get some relief soon. Would some Goldbond on it help soothe the pain a bit? You've probably tried that.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Poor Jack, he sounds miserable. I know it was a long rough night for you all. 
Hope he's feeling better after seeing the Vet.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck at the vet!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

checking on your pup, hope he is okay! Hot Spots are the worst .. i hope he has a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Coopsmom said:


> We used to use something called Dombero solution - it was available in regular drug stores. I don't remember the details but it was a solution that helped with drying the hot spot as well as some pain relief. Try googling it for some details.


Yes this is the Domeboro astringent solution. It comes in powder packets. Just follow the directions on how to use it. Most drugstores like CVS sell it.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

How is he doing??


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Mako has issues with hot spots under his neck...he has a fold of skin that always keeps the fur wet and he is always in the pool. I have to now keep his fur shaved under his neck at least for the summer months. I attached a pic of it. I usually spray hydrogen peroxide on it so it will scab up faster. I also use medicated gold bond. I used to put a compress of Epsom salts but found that if the hot spot is real bad it hurts him. My vet has had him on antibiotics but he didn't give him any last time cause he has been on them too much. The hydrogen peroxide was in a spray bottle and worked nicely. 
I sure hope he finds some relief soon.....


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Jack is back home but still groggy from the sedation. The vet said it was as bad as they get. He said if he scratched it to put socks on his feet LOL. that lasted about 5 secs. even with tape on them.
Makosmom that's exactly where his is.


----------



## Zach (May 19, 2014)

When Django got his first hot spot, my breeder told me to make sure that NO shampoo is left in his hair after his baths. She said that in her experience that is the number one cause of hotspots on goldens.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh no! Does he need to go on prednisone?

Feel better little one



Capt Jack said:


> Jack is back home but still groggy from the sedation. The vet said it was as bad as they get. He said if he scratched it to put socks on his feet LOL. that lasted about 5 secs. even with tape on them.
> Makosmom that's exactly where his is.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I just saw this. Praying Jack feels better soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Capt. Jack*

I just saw this. I hope the vet gave Jack something to ease the pain and him wanting to scratch. Would a cone or soft cone hit where it's sore? I would imagine it's a catch 22 because he shouldn't scratch but a cone might irritate the sore spot.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Poor Jack - sending positive vibes his way!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks guys the vet said no pednisone and no pain meds except neosporine with pain killer he gave antibiotics & a shot of cortisone & something he said would help for a couple of days. He still doesn't want to lie down. But seems to be a bit more comfortable.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jack*

Keeping Jack and you in my prayers!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Capt Jack said:


> Thanks guys the vet said no pednisone and no pain meds except neosporine with pain killer he gave antibiotics & a shot of cortisone & something he said would help for a couple of days. He still doesn't want to lie down. But seems to be a bit more comfortable.



Cortisone with antibiotics should start to help right away. Neosporin is good too. Just make sure it stays clean and dry and he'll be feeling better soon poor guy...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So after all my advice to you, I had to take Duke to vet for his hot spot today. The regular treatment didn't work so now trying antibiotics. Just when I think I 'm getting a handle on things and I realize there's a lot to learn 

How's your boy doing?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How's Jack doing?

Jenn, sorry to hear Duke has one too, hope he'll be doing better soon.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Jack is doing very good his hotsot is dry but still a little ugly. I've been cleaning it with witch hazel. Sorry to heat Duke has got one he will be fine soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad to hear Jack's hotspot is healing up, I know he feels much better.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Capt Jack said:


> Jack is doing very good his hotsot is dry but still a little ugly. I've been cleaning it with witch hazel. Sorry to heat Duke has got one he will be fine soon.



Glad to hear that Jack is doing better! Duke's was healing up nicely until he scratched it back open today.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I had pulled off numerous ticks and had noticed Brooks starting to lick where one had been attached on his paw...but he wasn't doing much so I just sprinkled Original Gold Bond powder on it. Then a couple days later, we were going to be gone for about 5 hours. I gave him a 25mg Benadryl before we left. When we came home, Brooks had licked a spot raw on his back upper hip. It was fresh so I just sprinkled GB powder again. I didnt want to put antibiotic ointment then Gold Bond as figured it would turn to goo, and figured Gold Bond would dry out the spot.
Then we put the cone on him. 
The next day I sprinkled more Gold Bond.
Today I was walking him and looked and saw a small hole in the Gold Bond scab covering. I touched it, and green pus oozed out from u der the caked layer of GB powder. Uggggh.
It must have been because I didnt shave, clean the licked area?
Now I clipped the wound area free of hair, washed it, put an hydrogen peroxide, then Triple antibiotic ointment.
The next time I clean it, I will use that silver solution wound cream (plan to get some)


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

lgnutah said:


> I had pulled off numerous ticks and had noticed Brooks starting to lick where one had been attached on his paw...but he wasn't doing much so I just sprinkled Original Gold Bond powder on it. Then a couple days later, we were going to be gone for about 5 hours. I gave him a 25mg Benadryl before we left. When we came home, Brooks had licked a spot raw on his back upper hip. It was fresh so I just sprinkled GB powder again. I didnt want to put antibiotic ointment then Gold Bond as figured it would turn to goo, and figured Gold Bond would dry out the spot.
> Then we put the cone on him.
> The next day I sprinkled more Gold Bond.
> Today I was walking him and looked and saw a small hole in the Gold Bond scab covering. I touched it, and green pus oozed out from u der the caked layer of GB powder. Uggggh.
> ...


You can't just dump the GB power on it Cheryl. I have posted before during and after pictures that I left up in a long forgotten post somewhere.

I've been there done that with hotspots..

My boy had to go on Pred before I found out about this, never saw the vet again for them.

For the last time, Sulfodene. It has never failed us and has been around for 60 years.

Why I bother mentioning it anymore I dunno.

Sulfodene® Remedy Products


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

GoldenCamper said:


> ...For the last time, Sulfodene. It has never failed us and has been around for 60 years.
> 
> Why I bother mentioning it anymore I dunno.
> 
> Sulfodene® Remedy Products


You mention it again because you're a good guy and you know that not everyone has seen your old posts. Keep up the good work!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Joker also licks and chews himself, creating big raw places. Besides treating the wounds, we put a Bite-Not collar on him that is very effective at keeping his mouth away from his back end. Unlike the cone of shame, it lets him eat, drink, lie comfortably, get through the dog door, and navigate stairs. I don't know how we ever did without it.

http://www.bitenot.com


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> You can't just dump the GB power on it Cheryl. I have posted before during and after pictures that I left up in a long forgotten post somewhere.
> 
> I've been there done that with hotspots..
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for telling me about Sulfodene-I read lots of posts on this forum (have been comin b here for years) and I had never remembered reading about Sulfodene.

I already ordered the Curad Silver Solution product (and btw, was just reading that some people find it clears up the cracks yhey get at the corners of the mouth). But I will also look for Sulfodene


----------

